# Artikel: US-Urteil gefährdet VoIP



## TSCoreNinja (29 Juni 2005)

Empfehlenswerter Artikel:


> Die amerikanische Internet-Telefonie-Branche blickt mit Sorge auf ein aktuelles Urteil des Obersten Gerichtshofes der USA: Der hatte kürzlich entschieden, dass die örtlichen Kabel-Provider, die einen gewichtigen Teil der Breitbandversorgung der amerikanischen Bevölkerung übernehmen, ihre Netze nicht teilen müssen.
> 
> Unabhängige VoIP-Anbieter erlauben ihren Kunden, über bestehende Internet-Leitungen zu telefonieren: Es reicht ein Breitbandanschluss über DSL oder TV-Kabel bei einem beliebigen Provider. Blockieren durften letztere ihre Kunden dabei nicht: Selbst wenn ein Internet-Provider gleichzeitig Telefonanbieter war, musste er die VoIP-Konkurrenz im eigenen Netz dulden.
> 
> ...


Quelle: (N24.de, Netzeitung) http://www.n24.de/wirtschaft/multimedia/?n2005062916591900002


----------

